# To Reproduce or Not to Reproduce



## Scott (May 15, 2006)

More from the philosophy of evolution: here. And on Mother's Day. Our local paper basically did an assault on stay-at-home moms on Mother's Day. This is indirectly so.


----------



## Puddleglum (May 15, 2006)

Oh lovely.  Though considering the school that guy's from, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2006)

It would be ironic if belief in evolution leads to the extinction of the belief in evolution (because the people who believe it fail to reproduce). The irony is that reproduction is such a central feature of evolution. It seems that the countries that are most in the grip of evolution are shrinking.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 17, 2006)

Interesante...


----------

